
Experimenting with low cost 3D printing - iansmith9876
https://www.iansmith.is/blog/experimenting-with-low-cost-3D-printing
======
jepler
I got into 3D printing a few years ago with a Select Mini. Unlike a build-it-
yourself delta I had bought a few years earlier for around 5 times as much,
this thing actually worked! However, whether you buy a DIY or a complete
printer, you'd better anticipate repairs, maybe as often as once every few
kilograms of plastic. Inappropriate provisions for flexing wires are the worst
problems in my experience, particularly because you will find you need some
odd and hard to obtain wiring harness to replace it, and then it'll fail in
the same way next time.

~~~
iansmith9876
I'm hoping this is a common enough printer that parts shouldn't be too hard to
find in the future. From what I can tell everything is fairly accessible for
fixing. Thanks for the heads up though!

------
socaller
Thank you Ian. I just purchased one after reading your article.

~~~
iansmith9876
Awesome! Hope you enjoy it, so far mine has been a lot of fun!

